#   ( )

## RA3CC

" "  QRZ.RU      "** "        ,    :



       :




> ...                  5- .        -         ?


,       ,  .    ,    ,       .

        ,  2004 ,     ,       ,       .

  "   5- " (      "*Mk V*"),      (,  ,  )    "D".

   "*Telephone Set D Mk V*".     *    10*       "*Telephone Set F Mk II*"        "*Fullerphone Mk IV*". -           .

       "Telephone Set D Mk V",   "*Telephone Set D Mk III*".      1917   *    9*     1-  .

         - eBay,         .     ,        "Telephone Set D Mk V"   ,  .

       ,       " Mk III", ..   ,       .

*    -*,      ,       ,     .

,   -     -          ...

----------

